# Hello!



## MiataLife (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello,
Thanks for adding me to the group. About ten years ago my sister and I bred calico and blue Merle mice. And before that as teenagers we were big into breeding and showing gerbils.

After lots of life changes (marriage, kids, moving to new state etc) the dust has settled, and I'd like to get back into finding and breeding blue Merles.

I have a lot of catching up to do first hahahaha

Dee


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## MiataLife (Sep 17, 2014)

I want to add, for honesty sake, I did not produce them, I cheated and got great breeding stock of those colors from a breeder who did all the hard work haha. It has been ten years but I would credit him if I remembered his name!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

